# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Wee beasty

## lost

I no this is a bit small but could it be a cone snail? that wold be just my luck dont no what that is crawling to the right of it

----------


## Timo

To the right looks like a  marine amphipod and the snail looks like a little young Nassarius vibex snail  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost

Thanks timo is that a good thing? :shockfish:

----------


## Timo

> Thanks timo is that a good thing?


Yep very good, snails are £1 each and amphipod's are fishies fav snacks  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> Yep very good, snails are £1 each and amphipod's are fishies fav snacks


 :roflmao:  Well said timo, think they are £2 round here   :timobeer: 
@ lost if you need anymore m8 i most have 50 of them on the glass of my nano tank, i just drop them into my main tank when they get bigger

----------


## lost

Thanks guys @ gary as soon as i can find out why my star polyps have`nt opened i will take you up on that offer mate

----------


## Gary R

do a water test m8 check all your readings like ph, nitrate, phosphate and magnesion.
If all is ok there i would add some trace element as i think your lighting was ok if i remember from one of your other posts

----------


## lost

i have had the water checked  and apart from the amiona being a little high the rest of my perms were ok.I thought i would give the tank plenty of time to cycle.I have worms ,crabs,feather dusters ect doing fine.This is a pic as you can see there was something else on my frag,i thought it might be stinging it so i took it off.No joy so was advised to give it a fresh water dip but as yet still no joy

----------


## Gary R

That looks like a small malu Anemone to me so it will sting anythink in its reach m8
but if this Anemone as been round it for long, then it might of done the damage already m8
make sure you keep an eye on the Anemone and put it some were away from any other corals.

----------


## lost

Yes mate i i have had a look on google and i think that you are right.The anemone has gone to the big fish tank in the sky as my tank is just no big enough for it.Now that you mention it,it had moved around the frag while it was on there.As of 10 am this morning no poylps :cry2: it looks as if it has done the damage, this was my first coral and i think the seller should of known about this still we live and learn

----------


## Gary R

Hope it as not gone to the big fish tank in the sky as you could of sold it back to the fish shop or on here......i just paid 38 quid for one but it was a big one, you could of got at least 10 quid for it.

----------


## lost

Things just get better and better i think i am going to take up :drunk2: IF its still alive and i very much doubt it mate you can have it.I think i am going back to bed talk about that monday morning feeling:o i will let you no

----------


## Timo

> i have had the water checked  and apart from the amiona being a little high the rest of my perms were ok.I thought i would give the tank plenty of time to cycle.I have worms ,crabs,feather dusters ect doing fine.This is a pic as you can see there was something else on my frag,i thought it might be stinging it so i took it off.No joy so was advised to give it a fresh water dip but as yet still no joy


To identify it is an anemone lift one side and look if it has a foot or a stalk.

----------


## lost

Yes it did have one mate

----------

